# Alone at last!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Last night we spent a magical evening on the aire at Belcastel. Page 381 new aires book number 109.

We worked out that In nearly three months it's the first night we have spent on our own (we have had other spots where the nearest van has been 100 yards away).

There is not a building, road or any other sign of life from down here which is a bit like a little fairy dell in the bottom of a leafy valley.

The stars and silence where lovely although at midnight it was very dark outside and there were some strange animal noises. My imagination got the better of me and as I stood outside next to the river I wondered if there were wild boars in the wood and quickly went back In!

The village of Belcastel is picture postcard perfect and only a couple of hundred yards up the lane.

You would not want to park here if it were wet though as it looks like it would get quite muddy and the river is just yards from the van and I imagine could flood easilly. However there is hard standing just above on what appears to be an old tennis court.

There are 12 ehu electric points (the book says 4). The shower and toilets look neglected and full of leaves like nobody has stayed here for months. Wierd?

Your supposed to pay but how much and to whom we have no idea.

Were going to move on but while we have our own private site and river thought we would stay and just run around naked all day! Forecast is 30 degrees and sunny! 

Don't work too hard!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

barryd said:


> The stars and silence where lovely although at midnight it was very dark outside and there were some strange animal noises. My imagination got the better of me and as I stood outside next to the river I wondered if there were wild boars in the wood and quickly went back In!
> 
> )


Why do you think you are all alone??

Be afraid, be very afraid. :wink: :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

That looks a lovely spot - noted for future reference


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks motormouth! We did wonder why nobody else was here! Maybe the stellplatz murderer moved to Averyon (see blog summer 2011).

I suspect however that the scariest thing Aveyron has seen is the sight of two confused Brits flying down the hill on a scooter singing "here we go!"


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

(Quote)I suspect however that the scariest thing Aveyron has seen is the sight of two confused Brits flying down the hill on a scooter singing "here we go!"(Quote)



No that would be when you and your lass were running around the Aires naked :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I've set up our own personal outside shower. There is a tap near the van and I have rigged a hose to the wing mirror.

Now whilst I agree looking at me naked under an outdoor shower might not appeal to many I'm trying to persuade mrs d to go for it. 

Not sure if I can post pics on the mobile mhf though!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> ......
> *Not sure if I can post pics on the mobile mhf though*!


Give it a go Barry, give it a go...........

It is a very quiet 'news day' here in Blighty...........
Carl


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Barry,

Did you visit the chateau at Belcastel? 

I think it has recently been featured in a documentary on TV5. As I remember it, the chateau was bought a few years ago by a couple of art dealers from New York who now live there during the summer months, and it is open to the public. They have carried on the restoration process; this has revitalised the village and attracted a lot of visitors. 

How I wish I was in France right now.  

SD


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I've set up our own personal outside shower. There is a tap near the van and I have rigged a hose to the wing mirror.

Now whilst I agree looking at me naked under an outdoor shower might not appeal to many I'm trying to persuade mrs d to go for it. 

Not sure if I can post pics on the mobile mhf though!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry don't know why that post got posted again?

Anyway strange things happening here. Mrs d has cleared off on her mountain bike, sorry carl and we decided to move the van up to the hard standing bit as It looks like thunder and I don't want to be stuck at the bottom on the grass If we have a storm.

No wonder there is just us here. When we moved up top someone has put an iron gate and chain across the aire entrance. 

Nobody has told us to leave though and I can easily move it when we do. MAybe they don't want any new arrivals. We want to stay another night but I'm a bit uncomfortable now an we haven't paid anyone. 

No. Not been in the chateau yet but read about the art. Going to have a look later. Thanks


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

I think most people have done what you just did. Some of us have done it more than once.  

The process of re-sizing is not reversible I'm afraid.

It is very easy to hit the save button instead of the save as button after you do some editing. A good protection against such a slip is the following:

If you are working on photos with something like Photoshop it is a good idea to make a copy of the originals that you want to work on, to a new folder named something like "work folder" These are effectively duplicates so if you mess them up you can go back to the originals

If the picture you lost is particularly dear to your heart you might try what Artona suggested to take try and rescue it from the memory card but you do need specialist software and a bit of luck too.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you do have to move at short notice because of flood or "eviction", there looks to be a large carpark on the hill just above you - for the castle?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks tony

they don't allow motorhomes in the village. It does seem strange though. Anyway there is another aire 5 miles away or plenty of places round here I think. 

It has started to thunder but still sunny and very hot.

If it floods we should be ok as moved up to park on the tennis court above the aire
Been a great lazy day really.


----------

